# Fury Interceptor



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone knows how the thing looks like?
Was plannin on some in my Dark Heresy game, but can't find any pictures...

They were mentioned in "Execution Hour" and "Warrior of Ultramar"...
The only picture I've found was this, but it looks fan-made...









Anyone knows something about it, like other pictures? (=
Thanks.


----------



## Tyranid Tyrant (Jun 24, 2008)

no idea id like to know though


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

that looks like a imperial klingon bird of prey, deemed heretical by order of the emperors holy inquistion!


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

Descriptions from Shadow Point, Execution Hour, and the Battlefleet Gothic Source book, indicate that it is boxy type fighter, with nothing at all incommon with the picture you have provided. On page 115 of the BattleFleet Gothic Source book their is a small profile of the Fury Class. It appears to me to be something between a flatten Thunderhawk, and a Thunderbolt Imperial Navy Fighter. Additionally in Execution Hour it mentions that the Fury was a replacement for the older Thunderbolt Fighter, indictating that the Fury would be look similar to the Thunderbolt. Execution Hour also gives us hints as to it armament, based around a main battery of Las-cannon, and auto-cannon like the Thunderbolt with the addition of Space to Space or Space to Ground missiles. 

Additionally the BFG models of the Fury Interceptor looks like the Thunderbolts.


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

Frankly the Imperial/ Klingon war bird pic shown sounds far better


----------

